# 2016 Olympics



## ars338 (Apr 20, 2009)

I see that Madrid finished 2nd in the bidding. Too bad, I think it would have been great for both the city and the country.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Now, I bet Sharlack is torn between the two now - living and working in Madrid, but originally from Brasil!! :juggle:


To be honest, I wonder if Spain's current economic climate had anything to do with it? Hosting olympic games needs a lot of cash upfront before taking in the rewards....it's not going to really produce significant long term gains and I think it's also in bad taste for governments to be vying for this when there are people on the streets, homes reposessed, unable to feed themselves or their families (have you seen on the news here in Spain on the food kitchen charities lately??). I know these reports appear all over the world, but something as expensive initially at hosting the games just leaves a bad taste in my mouth. 

Anyway....congrats Rio.:clap2:

xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know an awful ot about this, but I do know that its a bitter/sweet pill in London! Yes its bringing work, business and potential money into the city, but its also waaaaayyyy over budget and causing alot on unrest and dissatisfaction. I'm not sure, in the economic climate it was such a good idea to be lumbared with it. See what `happens when the games eventually open ??

Jo xxx


----------



## ars338 (Apr 20, 2009)

I worked short term in Atlanta just before and during the 1994 games. Yes, it was a huge outlay of cash upfront and a big pain in the butt. Short term you get a boost to the local ecomony because of the massive construction projects and of course all the tourist who visit. Long term the city is left with a large debt, improvements to the infrastructure, some really nice facilities and most of the athletic housing was turned into low-income housing.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont know an awful ot about this, but I do know that its a bitter/sweet pill in London! Yes its bringing work, business and potential money into the city, but its also waaaaayyyy over budget and causing alot on unrest and dissatisfaction. I'm not sure, in the economic climate it was such a good idea to be lumbared with it. See what `happens when the games eventually open ??
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't know an awful lot about it either, but I believe Barcelona was left with a bitter sweet taste in its mouth too. The games in Barna were hugely successful, very well planned and organised apparently. They got a new waterfront out of it too, but there were some problems with the sports village that they created and the flats that were built.
Madrid is massively in debt now. Gallardon has built and built and built on the metro system which is by and large well accepted. New road systems have been more problematic, but the cost has been tremendous, and that's before a lot of the olympic installations have been built.:blabla:
I say good luck to Rio, but can't help thinking there are more important things that Rio could be doing to help its population.hwell:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have been in the car most of the day and listening to this with great interest. I think Madrid put in a terrific bid and I suppose it says a lot for the nature of sport that the outsider won and the favourite was unceremoniously dumped. The evening has been a critical dissection of "everything", a real post-mortem. 

I am very disappointed that Madrid were not successful but in true Olympic spirit I think they did their best and I wish Rio every success. 

On a positive note, the Royal College of Architects have called a press-conference tomorrow to launch their 2020 bid. Good luck to them.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

ars338 said:


> I see that Madrid finished 2nd in the bidding. Too bad, I think it would have been great for both the city and the country.


I never thought for a moment that Madrid would succeed in it's bid. The IOC tend to move the Olympics around , and, as far as I know, successive games have never been on the same continent . With London hosting 2010 it was always going to be a long shot.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hombre said:


> I never thought for a moment that Madrid would succeed in it's bid. The IOC tend to move the Olympics around , and, as far as I know, successive games have never been on the same continent . With London hosting 2010 it was always going to be a long shot.


I think the location played a large part in the decision too .... two successive Olympics in the same contintent is not something they usually agree to.
This is the first time its been given to a South American country and I think this is one reason Rio got the vote ..... and I think their carnival / party attitude will provide a lively games if nothing else!

I havent read of one Country that benefitted financially long term from hosting the games, and I had mixed feelings about Madrid winning the vote ... its sad in some ways, but in all honesty I too think it would have been a bit of a kick in the teeth for the general population to have to think about paying for all this given the current economic situation here in Spain.

Sue x


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

When Madrid rolled out the charismatic Raul and Zapatero, the writing was on the wall.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Spanky McSpank said:


> When Madrid rolled out the charismatic Raul and Zapatero, the writing was on the wall.


Yeah !... "Mr Bean " always looked like he wanted to be somewhere else.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

no, it was those foul green jackets & ties that drove the nail in the coffin


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If Spain is in such a financial mess, why on earth does it even want to waste so much time and money on holding the games anyway???

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> If Spain is in such a financial mess, why on earth does it even want to waste so much time and money on holding the games anyway???
> 
> Jo xxx


Well I think the plans to put yourself forward start way back! so maybe things were not quite so bad at the time they put themselves in the frame? may also have been some misguided believe that it would be good for the Country to have something to celebrate!

Sue xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Yeah !... "Mr Bean " always looked like he wanted to be somewhere else.


....not as much as Steve Hall and Mariano Rajoy want him to be somewhere else!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> ....not as much as Steve Hall and Mariano Rajoy want him to be somewhere else!


How nice to see you back Mr. Hall!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The pleasure is all mine, Jojo. I hope to be able to scrounge a coffee or two this week.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> The pleasure is all mine, Jojo. I hope to be able to scrounge a coffee or two this week.



If you're in my area, of course!!! I think Sue has a hankering to meet you... so maybe we could have a threesome LOL!! For coffee that is!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Not sure you are that brave, Jojo. Let's see when I call.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

I would have been happy with either Madrid or Rio 

IMO both bids were great and I guess Madrid will host the Olympics sooner or later. Spain fulfills all the requirements for Olympic games. They have done it right in Barcelona '92. I just hope Rio can do it right, too.

Cheers!


----------

